# The girls



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well here's our new girls. I think both of them need to gain a few pounds and the poor things are super skittish we're their second new home in 3 weeks. But I think they'll work for our starter herd of boers ( I suspect they both have some nubian in them their head shape looks a little off). First is Spook the black headed doe. She's my daughters. She's less skittish than the other I think with some treats and attention she'll be a friendly girl. Second is Winnie she's a pill jumped out of the half down truck window when my husband picked her up and took a long time to catch. Not sure if she'll become friendly but she's not hard to catch in the pen so I can deal with her not being my buddy. I put them in with the buck last night Im a bit worried they may already be bred I guess she had all of her goats together


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! I'm sure you will get their weight up in no time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are beauties!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks guys I think with a little weight they'll be some nice girls. No where near perfect but not bad for the price I paid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice does! I'm sure you will get their weight up once they get settled in. Hopefully they will become friendly with time and treats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice!!!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone they do seem to be slowlly improving. Winnie use to run if we went any where near the pen now she just stands there we still cant touch her but atleast she's not freaking out any more. I suspect we'll make faster progress once I put them in the doe pen. I dont really trust my little buck so the kids arent allowed in his pen to befriend the girls.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Nice looking girls! Are they a mother/daughter pair? And I'm curious, did Winnie just wean kids (or as you mentioned, she might already be bred), seeing as how her udder is fairly full looking?


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Goat_Scout said:


> Nice looking girls! Are they a mother/daughter pair? And I'm curious, did Winnie just wean kids (or as you mentioned, she might already be bred), seeing as how her udder is fairly full looking?


Nope they could be related but not a mother daughter.  Apparently she weaned kids around a month ago when the lady bought her then she was milking her once a week or so. Her udder is slowlly drying up now. She still could be bred unfotunatelly so Im watching closelly for heat signs as earlier babys wont work for fair. I also wonder about the black supposedly she's never kidded. Her udder isnt high and tight like most of my doe's that havent kidded recently it's hanging down a bit. I havent wanted to chase her around to feel it but I may have to soon.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Turns out the wild goat (Winnie) loves animal crackers! May be easier than I thought to get her friendly


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Well Ive been watching Spooks udder since we got her 9 days ago. It seemed bigger today so I finally decided to check it out and there does seem to be an udder starting . Normally surprise babys no biggie but we bought her to make some market babys for my daughter. That plans out the window and now it appears Ill be back on baby watch with no due date which I really hate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

The girls are really coming along. They run to us now instead of away and love head scratch's! Spook has gained a nice amount of weight Winnies still getting there but she looks better than she did. I suspect she'll gain a little faster once I confirm them as bred and they move into the doe pen turns out my little guy is a bit of a bully when it comes to food.


----------

